

Ask HN: Recommended Statistics Books/Topics for Founders? - cjbarber

I&#x27;m making more of an effort to devote time to learning subjects now that I believe will be especially important in the coming years - and as a founder I believe statistics are going to be especially important.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from the HN crowd - which statistics topics may be especially useful? Also - I&#x27;m currently enrolled at Stanford so if there are specific classes there that you recommend - I&#x27;ll probably take them!
======
tokenadult
See "Advice to Mathematics Teachers on Evaluating Introductory Statistics
Textbooks"

[http://statland.org/MyPapers/MAAFIXED.PDF](http://statland.org/MyPapers/MAAFIXED.PDF)

and "The Introductory Statistics Course: A Ptolemaic Curriculum?"

[http://escholarship.org/uc/item/6hb3k0nz](http://escholarship.org/uc/item/6hb3k0nz)

------
davyjones
I used this and found it a good for intro level:

Random Data: Analysis and Measurement Procedures

Bendat & Piersol

[http://as.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470248777...](http://as.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470248777.html)

------
ramsaysnuuhh
[http://www.amazon.com/Number-Executives-Probabilistic-
Thinki...](http://www.amazon.com/Number-Executives-Probabilistic-Thinking-
Decisions/dp/0964793857)

